# Jon Moxley is a former crack smoker



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Mox did crack before... to no one's surprise.


That's cool. Probably would have tried it once, but never met anyone that did.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd belive it. Might explain the affinity for garbage death matches.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DZ Crew said:


> I'd belive it. Might explain the affinity for garbage death matches.


What came first the death match or the crack. A question for the ages.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣! No judgement here. Probably one of the few drugs I HAVENT tried. I'm an 80's baby tho, and I was born in st louis. So I saw first hand the end result of crack use.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Mox did crack before... to no one's surprise.


what is a 'whip-it' ?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is a 'whip-it' ?


nitrous oxide.






Nitrous Oxide (also Nitrous; N2O; Whippets) : Erowid Exp: Main Index


A categorized index of first-person experiences with Nitrous Oxide



erowid.org


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is a 'whip-it' ?


In high school the kids called them 'Whippets' but the point is they're Aerosol Canisters for making whipped cream. You inhale it and it makes you feel high/light-headed cuz it deprives the brain of oxygen (and can kill ya). If you're broke you can just spray any aerosol paint, hairspray, etc. into a ziploc bag and inhale it and it does the same as the whippet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is a 'whip-it' ?


This


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> nitrous oxide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never had any with laughing gas in them. That would have been more pleasureable. I get that shit everytime I go to the dentist!


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

^ for long term effects look no further than jackasses Steve O. He had a major issue with whip its


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That explains a lot.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> ^ for long term effects look no further than jackasses Steve O. He had a major issue with whip its


Along with a ton of other drugs.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> ^ for long term effects look no further than jackasses Steve O. He had a major issue with whip its


Well its just like once a year at the dentist, so hopefully I'll be ok.

Steve O did many a drug tho, can you blame all that on the huffing?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

It's good that he has stopped it.
Crack wrecks one soul.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I mean if you know anything about him this seems obvious. He had a lot of substance issues when he was on the indies, and his shitty real life probably led to those insane, tortured promos he was cutting at the time.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

No surprise there! He still smokes and chews tobacco which is disgusting. If I was paying him millions id be telling him to sort his lifestyle out or he would be fired.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't honestly say I'm surprised. The fact he didn't continue it is quite impressive though.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

I told Y'all ,crack is the second pandemic in the States. 
I hope Meltzer writes a book and admits every match he has watched in the past 30 years was under the influence of Crack and the world will make sense again.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

He is like the dollar-store version of Brian Pillman, Steve Austin and The Sandman all rolled up into one.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

color me shocked.








not serious


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Eh. Makes sense.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

No judgement from me. Plant those seeds for Darby or Punk vs Moxley.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Do you think Vince sold him it?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well its just like once a year at the dentist, so hopefully I'll be ok.
> 
> Steve O did many a drug tho, can you blame all that on the huffing?


Not all of it, but he had a few year stint where that was his drug of choice. He even went as far as to train himself to be able to do two doses within the same breathe. Dude was down BAD


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"former"

Right


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> "former"
> 
> Right


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Krin said:


> He is like the dollar-store version of Brian Pillman, *Steve Austin* and The Sandman all rolled up into one.


Don’t see the Austin part.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If he were still on crack he’s be way skinnier


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>


Hey, I don't judge.

It's a much more honorable hobby than his hobby of going to mudshows and putting on garbage matches for 15 people in a barn


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

AEW apologists to start defending crack in 3-2-1


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

No judgment. Put anything in your body that you want.

I’ve done plenty of things, but crack I would never mess with. A guy I knew in college died because of it.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you know the life he has lived then you shouldn't judge him. He's obviously turned his life around and that's the main thing to take out of this.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The War on Drugs really was an epic failure lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> No judgment. Put anything in your body that you want.
> 
> I’ve done plenty of things, but crack I would never mess with. A guy I knew in college died because of it.


Crack or fentanyl-laced crack?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Never tried. But i just had a 3-day ecstasy bender so i'm not judging.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope for his sake that he is not still doing it or anything else hardcore. There has been a very noticeable difference in his appearance since bolting the WWE for AEW. The man has a wife and kid now so, if not for himself, for them he needs to get it together.

Oh yeah, Mr. (we're better than WWE) Tony Khan needs to implement a Wellness Policy of his own because it is a scary thought if all these flippity-floppers he has in his roster doing all those crazy spots are coked (or whatever else) up with no consequenses!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

On a side note Mox and Renee are moving from Vegas to Cincinnati. Back to his home town - probably realized how isolated from family they were in Vegas once they had their daughter and Mox is always on the road. Renee still 8 hr drive from Toronto though, but given Mox moved to Vegas because of income tax issue, no way was he going to move to Canada.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Not surprise, he is a lunatic after all.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Lots of people have personal demons. Not everyone can overcome them. I’m glad he did.

Ordered his book, and I should get it by Thursday. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Lots of people have personal demons. Not everyone can overcome them. I’m glad he did.
> 
> Ordered his book, and I should get it by Thursday. Looking forward to reading it!


Who's saying he had demons? Most people who do drugs do it cos they want to, for fun and dont get addicted, not cos they have mental issues.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm just glad Woody isn't around anymore because he'd be giving us his usual line of any prior AEW "scandal" saying... _"wait until the TimeWarner executives hear about this one". _


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> I'm just glad Woody isn't around anymore because he'd be giving us his usual line of any prior AEW "scandal" saying... _"wait until the TimeWarner executives hear about this one". _


Some of the stupid shit the talent does/did are things that the executives probably doesn´t like.
But doing crack? I´m guessing some of them are high most of the time anyway since they allow certain questionable things on their channel. Don´t throw glass in stone houses or something


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I thought this was common knowledge.


Yeah. But it´s kinda like the 80´s/90´s Wresting and Steroids, or Cycling and Doping. Everyone know, but nobody admits.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't really see what the issue is.
Lets face it ,back in the 80s everyone was doing cocaine in some form.
Stories have been leaked out about that timeline and wrestlers doing uppers before matches and downers after.
NWA was really bad for it back in the day.
If you look at some of the rants Flair and so on gave 
They were on drugs lol
Jake the snake is well known for being on crack too! so AEW have a few around but as I said 
I don't see what the issue is ,as long as they are clean and sober while working and through out their contract then there is not much to complain about.

If you want to complain about drugs though 
guys like British Bulldog and The Dynamite Kid used to spike people
I watched an interview recently where someone said Bulldog spiked The Ultimate Warrior and the warrior was driving them to the next show while high.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

He mentioned his drug addiction in the past, was it Colt's podcast? And surprise, surprise he hit it off well with Randy when he went to WWE, I wonder what common interest they both had.

Anyway, hooking up with Renee was the best thing that happened to the guy. I still can't get over my head how he worshipped Nick Gage in that DSOTR episode. There is clearly something wrong with Moxley.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why does that not surprise me at all? Heard he used to sniff and drink gasoline too.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

thisissting said:


> No surprise there! He still smokes and chews tobacco which is disgusting. If I was paying him millions id be telling him to sort his lifestyle out or he would be fired.


Then your stupid ass would have a lawsuit on your hands? You people on here don't think before typing huh?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Gn1212 said:


> He mentioned his drug addiction in the past, was it Colt's podcast? And surprise, surprise he hit it off well with Randy when he went to WWE, I wonder what common interest they both had.
> 
> Anyway, hooking up with Renee was the best thing that happened to the guy. I still can't get over my head how he worshipped Nick Gage in that DSOTR episode. There is clearly something wrong with Moxley.


Nick Gage is cool.
MDK


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

orange cassidy is a better role model for children.

please tony khan, take a chance to teach the children tomorrow like wu-tang always did.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A wrestler who did drugs is news?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah. But it´s kinda like the 80´s/90´s Wresting and Steroids, or Cycling and Doping. Everyone know, but nobody admits.


I meant Jon specifically bring addicted to hard drugs in the indies. His story had been well documented.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I've literally never heard of somebody dying from crack lol. My childhood neighbor still kicking and she got on crack during the original wave lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Then your stupid ass would have a lawsuit on your hands? You people on here don't think before typing huh?


You must not live in the US most states are an "at will" state, Florida is one of them. As long as he's not getting fired because of his race, sex, gender, sexual preference, disability, or religion he can get fired for anything.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I've literally never heard of somebody dying from crack lol. My childhood neighbor still kicking and she got on crack during the original wave lol


You've never heard of someone dying from crack lol that shit was a epidemic in the 80s-90s. Your neighbor must be a crack baby w a high tolerance


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Come to think of it, I think I've heard of Booker T doing crack in his a&e wwe special lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> You've never heard of someone dying from crack lol that shit was a epidemic in the 80s-90s. Your neighbor must be a crack baby w a high tolerance
> 
> View attachment 111260


My neighbor is in her 50s overdosing from crack isn't really a thing, not like heroin overdoses


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You must not live in the US most states are an "at will" state, Florida is one of them. As long as he's not getting fired because of his race, sex, gender, sexual preference, disability, or religion he can get fired for anything.


Im from the USA.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wridacule said:


> ^ for long term effects look no further than jackasses Steve O. He had a major issue with whip its


Shit that man turned his life around, though, considering how bad he was! Bam on the other hand, my damn.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> I hope for his sake that he is not still doing it or anything else hardcore. There has been a very noticeable difference in his appearance since bolting the WWE for AEW. The man has a wife and kid now so, if not for himself, for them he needs to get it together.
> 
> Oh yeah, Mr. (we're better than WWE) Tony Khan needs to implement a Wellness Policy of his own because it is a scary thought if all these flippity-floppers he has in his roster doing all those crazy spots are coked (or whatever else) up with no consequenses!


WOW...just like that, Tony Khan announces on Twitter that Moxley has checked into rehab. I definitely wish him all the best and a full recovery. 

In all seriousness, I once again say that Tony Khan needs to implement a Wellness Policy for the well being and safety of his performers.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

cai1981 said:


> WOW...just like that, Tony Khan announces on Twitter that Moxley has checked into rehab. I definitely wish him all the best and a full recovery.
> 
> In all seriousness, I once again say that Tony Khan needs to implement a Wellness Policy for the well being and safety of his performers.


Crazy timing!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

cai1981 said:


> WOW...just like that, Tony Khan announces on Twitter that Moxley has checked into rehab. I definitely wish him all the best and a full recovery.
> 
> In all seriousness, I once again say that Tony Khan needs to implement a Wellness Policy for the well being and safety of his performers.


Yeah, it's been an obvious spiral. 

Without a serious wellness policy, it's easy to see how a wrestler risks balancing his recovery and comfort vs falling into patterns of addiction.

The question is whether AEW is doing anything to mitigate the obvious risks associated with wrestlers taking substances to perform and recover. Mox and Eddie have both been slurring their words on TV in promos to an uncomfortable level ever since the Exploding Barbed Wire Death Match. Wrestlers face a heightened risk for addiction due to the physical and mental demands inherent with their job. Moxley is clearly on strong painkillers before and after death matches, etc. What measures are in place to mitigate risk?

Thankfully Mox is seeking help, and at least he's always been honest about it. He did literally cut a promo last month claiming he's "tried every drug in the world". His promos are always entertaining, but I think we'd all prefer to see him cut a serious, redemption story promo about his mission to climb his way back to the top after he succeeds in his efforts to manage his addiction issues.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> Who's saying he had demons? Most people who do drugs do it cos they want to, for fun and *dont get addicted*, not cos they have mental issues.


This aged well.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> This aged well.


Haha I actually just came here to say those very words myself.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Hey, I don't judge.
> 
> It's a much more honorable hobby than his hobby of going to mudshows and putting on garbage matches for 15 people in a barn


It's not about any judgement. If you think he still smokes crack, you're high.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> It's not about any judgement. If you think he still smokes crack, you're high.


No one knows if he does it doesn’t.

Id hope he ain’t doing his matches sober because my god.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Most unbelievable part of this is "former."


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah. But it´s kinda like the 80´s/90´s Wresting and Steroids, or Cycling and Doping. Everyone know, but nobody admits.


Yeah. Just reading Bret Harts book and there are tons of stories of drugs. There's more than a couple stories of Hawk taking placidyls before a match because he was too up, and then being half asleep in the ring during a match. What a rush wasn't a catchphrase for no reason.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> No one knows if he does it doesn’t.
> 
> Id hope he ain’t doing his matches sober because my god.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Wrestling crack hall of fame (as far as I know)

Jake Roberts
New Jack
Perry Saturn
Jon Moxley new inductee


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> Shit that man turned his life around, though, considering how bad he was! Bam on the other hand, my damn.


Does go to show that it's never too late


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

You would likely be surprised at the sorts of people who have smoked crack more than once.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Then your stupid ass would have a lawsuit on your hands? You people on here don't think before typing huh?


I see he is now in rehab so guess I was right? About time too guy was clearly living life on the edge and needed to be told.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ockap said:


> Wrestling crack hall of fame (as far as I know)
> 
> Jake Roberts
> New Jack
> ...


Jim Neidhardt and Davey Boy Smith.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Never tried. But i just had a 3-day ecstasy bender so i'm not judging.


Month long coke binge......top that kids LMFAO!!!!!

I'll borrow lyrics from bring me the horizons song "diamonds aren't forever".....

"WE WILL NEVER SLEEP! CUZ SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK! AND WE WILL NEVER REST! TIL WE ARE FUCKING DEAD!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Month long coke binge......top that kids LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> I'll borrow lyrics from bring me the horizons song "diamonds aren't forever".....
> 
> "WE WILL NEVER SLEEP! CUZ SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK! AND WE WILL NEVER REST! TIL WE ARE FUCKING DEAD!


These lyrics speak to my non existent soul


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Month long coke binge......top that kids LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> I'll borrow lyrics from bring me the horizons song "diamonds aren't forever".....
> 
> "WE WILL NEVER SLEEP! CUZ SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK! AND WE WILL NEVER REST! TIL WE ARE FUCKING DEAD!


Seriously sleep deprivation is one of the weirdest experiences I've ever had.

Time skipping/standing still, mild hallucinations, plus the hell it puts your body through......

Very lucky I survived and more surprisingly quit cold turkey a month later. 


Now I just smoke my body weight in weed everyday......fit as a fiddle.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> These lyrics speak to my non existent soul


Side note very strange how extremely different the style of music BMTH has now compared to the early stuff.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Seriously sleep deprivation is one of the weirdest experiences I've ever had.
> 
> Time skipping/standing still, mild hallucinations, plus the hell it puts your body through......
> 
> ...


Haha I've only tried c when offered to me at parties, i don't seek it really. I get you on the time skipping/standing, i love this experience, why I finish with some Ketamine in my after parties.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Haha I've only tried c when offered to me at parties, i don't seek it really. I get you on the time skipping/standing, i love this experience, why I finish with some Ketamine in my after parties.


Yeah I had a cousin who i stayed with who was a dealer for a cartel,we had an endless supply.If I had to pay I'd probably be locked up for some tweeker shit lol.

But like I said I quit that shit haha


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I had a cousin who i stayed with who was a dealer for a cartel,we had an endless supply.If I had to pay I'd probably be locked up for some tweeker shit lol.
> 
> But like I said I quit that shit haha


You guys were skimming from the cartel?!? Brass balls..


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> You guys were skimming from the cartel?!? Brass balls..


Call it interest.....lol

Nah he was moving kilos we weren't snorting pounds lol just an ounce here and there.....and there.....and oh yeah we ran out.....some more there .....lol

Crazy a guy could literally have over half a million in cash in a fucking trap house that looks like it could fall down with a strong fart blown its way........glad those days are long gone.My cousin is still out there fucking moving weight like an idiot.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Call it interest.....lol
> 
> Nah he was moving kilos we weren't snorting pounds lol just an ounce here and there.....and there.....and oh yeah we ran out.....some more there .....lol
> 
> Crazy a guy could literally have over half a million in cash in a fucking trap house that looks like it could fall down with a strong fart blown its way........glad those days are long gone.My cousin is still out there fucking moving weight like an idiot.


Lol pretty similar to my cocaine experience. We tried it....and then we tried it some more for the next 12 hours 😅 

Your cousin I would assume is no one to fuck with... of course all I know from the cartel is what we see on tv, but man...! I'd almost wanna bag the leftovers and give them back change. The margin for error in a job like that doesn't seem very big


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> Lol pretty similar to my cocaine experience. We tried it....and then we tried it some more for the next 12 hours 😅
> 
> Your cousin I would assume is no one to fuck with... of course all I know from the cartel is what we see on tv, but man...! I'd almost wanna bag the leftovers and give them back change. The margin for error in a job like that doesn't seem very big


Yeah the saying goes dont keep all your stash within your reach because you wont stop til it's all gone......very true lol the come down is a bitch.

Yeah he's upper ranking member he's made them so much money they don't really fuck with him over small shit. These fools are moving big weight so us getting coked out off a couple ounces never really registers. They care about the money the product is never ending its when you come up short on them ends is when you get the hit squad sent after you.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah the saying goes dont keep all your stash within your reach because you wont stop til it's all gone......very true lol the come down is a bitch.
> 
> Yeah he's upper ranking member he's made them so much money they don't really fuck with him over small shit. These fools are moving big weight so us getting coked out off a couple ounces never really registers. They care about the money the product is never ending its when you come up short on them ends is when you get the hit squad sent after you.



It was definitely a fun night! That first piss tho.. I was like "where's the rest of it?!?!" And yeah coming down was a bitch! It's crazy how quick it went from "let's keep the party goin" to "you feel like shit? Me too, let's do another" 

My bitch ass tho... man, I never been about that life. The appeal of free drugs always sounded so awesome, but I ain't made for the streets😅 hats off to you guys!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> It was definitely a fun night! That first piss tho.. I was like "where's the rest of it?!?!" And yeah coming down was a bitch! It's crazy how quick it went from "let's keep the party goin" to "you feel like shit? Me too, let's do another"
> 
> My bitch ass tho... man, I never been about that life. The appeal of free drugs always sounded so awesome, but I ain't made for the streets😅 hats off to you guys!


It was the lowest period in my life so I wouldn't feel bummed about missing out lol.

That dirtbag life is rough man I wouldn't wish it upon anyone, and yet some ppl really enjoy it lol.


----------

